

Tell HN: Startup School 2011 emails are out - alex1

Seems like they were just sent out. Who got in?
======
pamelafox
Yay, I'm in.

I'll be coming down from SF, which is a bit of an epic journey for people who
don't drive, but I'm hoping there'll be crews of carpoolers from here.

The Caltrain stops around midnight and socializing often begins around then..
so I'm guessing I should plan to stay the night in south bay.

Looking forward to meeting you guys -- I'll try and dye my hair some
ridiculous color before then to be uber recognizable. Maybe orange, just to
suck up to YC. ;)

------
Timothee
Hum… didn't get invited this year. That's too bad because I feel like I would
have benefited from it more this year than the previous ones. Disappointed but
I'll survive :)

It's nice that it will be on Justin.tv, but IMO the best thing about Startup
School isn't the speakers (though really great) but meeting the people.

~~~
usaar333
In all fairness (going by past years), the networking is held outside in the
open.

------
usaar333
Dang, I had gone the last two years but was rejected this time around. The
rejection was a bit surprising as my startup is much further along. I guess YC
figured I should have learned startups by now. :)

More seriously, does anyone know how the criteria worked this year? Did it
hurt ones' chances to be a part of a VC backed startup, as ycom was trying to
get more novice entrepreneurs who could benefit more? My cofounder did get in:
were there limits on number of attendees from each company?

~~~
jc123
Accepted :) feel very grateful again I do wonder how the "balance" is between
new people and those who've attended 1 or more times before, as well as people
from other countries. I also wonder if there might be a time to choose a
larger venue to accommodate more people, or the current limit is a good way to
maintain the character of the school.

------
dlapiduz
I'm in! One question for the people that already went to SS: I am flying in
from South Florida that Friday and I was wondering if there were any post
event hangouts/meetups or if I should be ok flying back that night. I wished I
could stay a couple nights in the valley but Sunday night is my limit.

Thanks!

------
marcomonteiro
Didn't get in. I was really hoping to go and learn a lot, especially after not
getting into YC Summer '11. :( Oh well, there's always next time I suppose or
maybe I'll get lucky and meet more people through Hacker Dojo that could help
me learn even more about being successful in the tech startup world.

------
buss
I'm still waiting for my email, but the rsvp page
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp>) indicates I've been accepted. Anyone
else in the same situation?

~~~
dannyr
If you're on Gmail, check your Bulk mail folder. I was waiting for an hour and
it turned out it's been in my Bulk folder for a while.

~~~
buss
Wow there it is. Arrive an hour and ten minutes ago. Thank you so much for
that suggestion. I had checked my spam folder multiple times, but I didn't
even think about the bulk mail folder.

Also, in!

------
tarekayna
I read the email that I got in while at the ER waiting for x-ray results for
my sprained ankle. I know, could have been a much better story if this was the
YC interview invite which I initially thought it was :).

------
yangez
I got rejected. The application was so long ago that I don't even remember it.
Does anyone have a link to the original application form so I can see where I
can improve it for next year?

~~~
buss
Here's what I have saved:

* Education (schools, degrees, majors)

* If you're out of school, where do you work, and at what?

* What software tools do you like?

* What's the coolest thing you've built that you can tell us about?

(edit: Misread as "the application was so long", so removed irrelevant bit,
and formatting)

------
younata
Bah. Rejected. Oh well, gives me more time to keep going forward.

------
dreamux
Got in, I went last year too and it was absolutely amazing... looking forward
to another great experience!

------
mrkmcknz
I'm in.

Coming all the way from Newcastle in the UK.

My first start up school. Extremely excited.

------
jackylee0424
i got in, too. for the very first moment, i thought it was my YC application.
oh well..

------
ammmir
got in on the second try. sadly, i didn't save any of my answers, so i don't
know what i did better this time. maybe following everyone's yc application
advice of being interestingly concise helped!

------
mikegreenspan
Does anyone know how many people were invited and how many people applied

~~~
garethsprice
From the rejection e-mail, 2400 applied and 716 got in. So you had a 1 in 3.35
chance of getting in.

Congrats to everyone who did, looks like I need to actually start
accomplishing something and try again next year :)

------
alexshipillo
I got in as a first-timer. Is anyone else from Vancouver heading down?

~~~
mishmax
Does Calgary count? lol :)

~~~
alexshipillo
Close enough. :)

------
mbreese
I didn't. :( C'est la vie.

------
ayu
In. Watch out for the crazy-looking redhead :)

------
ccorcoran
I got in, my first time. Can't wait!

------
jonursenbach
Got rejected this year. To next!

------
bazookaBen
got accepted too! any tools we can use to see a list of participants coming?

~~~
bazookaBen
also looking to meet a potential technical cofounder - email me

------
bemmu
Got in. Now, where to stay?

~~~
jmtame
<http://www.airbnb.com/events/startup-school-2011>

------
moizsyed
Accepted! See you there..

------
rookie
I got in! very excited!

------
Mongoose
I got in. Can't wait!

------
grizzlylazer
I'm in! So excited!!

------
mishmax
In :). Can't wait.

------
luigivibal
and how can apply for this startup school event?

------
yangtheman
Did not get in!

------
krishna2
I did.

------
wuster
w00t!

------
gdhillon
we didn't make it but we gonna keep marching forward..

